# A proposito de parchear

## esteban_conde

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues he compilado un kernel 2.6.37 ya que no hice copia de seguridad al parchear el anterior y me lo cargué pues no pude volver a ponerlo como estaba ni recuerdo de donde lo conseguí 

 

Mea culpa, llevo unos añitos con linux y todavia no me habia leido la documentación de patch.

El caso es que sí se hace copia de seguridad por defecto: *man patch wrote:*   

>  --backup-if-mismatch
> 
>           Back  up  a file if the patch does not match the file exactly and if
> 
>           backups are not otherwise requested.  This  is  the  default  unless
> ...

 es decir que si no decimos lo contrario el comando patch transforma (pone + o quita -) el archivo y al original lo renombra con el sufijo  "orig" bastante intuitivo, por cierto, ejemplo: patch archivo.c parcheparaarchivoc.patch dejaria como resultado archivo.c (con parche aplicado) y archivo.c.orig (el archivo origen sin cambios) por tanto lo que hay que hacer para dejar las cosas como estaban es borrar archivo.c y renombrar archivo.c.orig a archivo.c, en caso de que el parche se aplique a varios archivos que estan en varios directorios no hay problema si el archivo.patch esta bien hecho lleva en su cabecera el listado de archivos que va a transformar con less archivo.patch vemos la cabecera, con esa información solo resta ir archivo por archivo borrando y renombrando para dejar todo como estaba.

----------

## quilosaq

El comando

```
patch -R -i archivoparche.patch
```

ejecutado en el directorio raiz de las funetes del kernel debería devolver los archivos a su estado original.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Pues más fácil todavia, gracias.

 

----------

